# Masonic Tattoos



## Corey White (Jul 30, 2013)

Howdy I am working on designing a masonic tattoo to get and was looking for some input or corrections if need be! (No offense taken)





Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Corey White (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't know y it posted a pic of my hand but it is going to go on my left shoulder blade 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## John Schnitz (Jul 30, 2013)

Bro. If you were close to Beaumont Bro. Trevino can take care of you. He owns Tattoo's by Mundo.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Corey White (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm up near Denton 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## John Schnitz (Jul 30, 2013)

He did this for me  5 months ago.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Corey White (Jul 30, 2013)

That is some awesome work but I don't think I am gunna make a 6 hour one way trip to get a tattoo but that looks awesome man how long did it take you??


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## John Schnitz (Jul 30, 2013)

I understand bro.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Corey White (Jul 30, 2013)

So what do you think should I do it grey scale or do color?? I have a wooden cross on my right arm that is grey/black


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## John Schnitz (Jul 30, 2013)

Colors are great if you are light complected like me. I'll show you one on my for arm.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## John Schnitz (Jul 30, 2013)

The ancient of Days.
Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Corey White (Jul 30, 2013)

That is how my cross looks


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## John Schnitz (Jul 30, 2013)

It would be awesome if it was colored in.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## John Schnitz (Aug 2, 2013)

My newest today just off the table.

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Corey White (Aug 3, 2013)

That is bad ass brother!! That is some awesome work!  How long did it take??


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## John Schnitz (Aug 3, 2013)

Corey White said:


> That is bad ass brother!! That is some awesome work!  How long did it take??
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



3 hours bro.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## tbcrisler (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello Brothers...

I am thinking of getting this tattoo on my arm, just a bit more stylized....
This IS NOT my arm yet.......

I might even see if the artist can do a circle  with the name of my lodge 
Incorporated in it......

Brother Ben


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## John Schnitz (Aug 3, 2013)

That's sweet.

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## tbcrisler (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah! I like it!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## BigDre357 (Aug 3, 2013)

Very nice

SMIB /G\


----------



## BigDre357 (Aug 3, 2013)

Each One Teach One 

SMIB /G\


----------



## djgamble (Aug 3, 2013)

John I might have to get one on my arm like yours that's awesome


----------



## John Schnitz (Aug 3, 2013)

djgamble said:


> John I might have to get one on my arm like yours that's awesome



Thanks bro.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## rpbrown (Aug 6, 2013)

Although not Masonic, this is my latest. My next sitting will be for my new artist to fix my Masonic tattoo.


----------



## BigDre357 (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice

SMIB /G\


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Brother_Steve (Sep 17, 2013)

Corey White said:


> Howdy I am working on designing a masonic tattoo to get and was looking for some input or corrections if need be! (No offense taken)
> 
> View attachment 3362
> 
> ...


Make sure you get the right amount of *points* on the stars. There is a masonic meaning to that.


----------



## Corey White (Jul 26, 2014)

Howdy y'all just got out of the chair last night and I am pumped about my new tattoo. I've thought about it for a year now and I finally just had to go do it!!





Corey White
SW @ JAS #395


----------



## crono782 (Jul 26, 2014)

Cool!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 5, 2014)

Does anyone know of a tattoo artist in the east end of Louisville Ky. that does good Masonic tattoos?


----------



## Lowcarbjc (Aug 5, 2014)

Saw this one on twitter some time ago


----------



## xDarthWonkax (Aug 7, 2014)

Warrior1256 said:


> Does anyone know of a tattoo artist in the east end of Louisville Ky. that does good Masonic tattoos?



A guy by the name Matthew Voris at Villified Ink does all my work. He's also a Brother which makes it that much better.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 7, 2014)

xDarthWonkax said:


> A guy by the name Matthew Voris at Villified Ink does all my work. He's also a Brother which makes it that much better.


Thanks Brother, will check into this.


----------



## jharmon79 (Aug 24, 2014)

Is there a Bro. in South Carolina that does tattoos?

Bro. John S. Harmon


----------

